# Total ghost mantis newbie



## cwebster (Jan 6, 2018)

Fell in love with a tiny ghost mantis at the reptile show in Pomona. Now am wondering what to house him in. He is an L2 they said. He looks very tiny compared to the chinese mantises i am used to. Forgot to get fruit flies  but will locate some tomorrow. Only have 1-2 week crickets so put a very small cricket in with him but think it may be too large. He is in a plastic 2 inch tall plastic container. Would a regular deli cup be better as it would be taller? Will he eat springtails? Will look for fruit flies (our regular pet store was out...i could have purchased some at the show but stupidly forgot)


----------



## cwebster (Jan 7, 2018)

How do you move such a tiny nymph who is holding on near the top to a different deli cup? Thanks.


----------



## BlobfishBoy (Jan 7, 2018)

Try to very gently and carefully coax him on a stick or something to move him somewhere else.


----------



## cwebster (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you! Will try that. Hope i cal locate fruit flies tomorrow as i cant get any until Tues if i mail order them. He is really cute! How fast are they? Chinese nymphs are in constant motion trying to jump out of the cup. This guy just sits where he is.


----------



## Connor (Jan 7, 2018)

All of my ghost females love to get out of their deli cup as soon as I open the lid... crazy buggers. They seem to not bolt around though... just walk/run.


----------



## Teamonger (Jan 7, 2018)

Ghosts are way calmer then chinese mantises. If you are worried just make sure to have something white under everything when you do the move so its harder to lose him.

Until you get fruit flies you can always try to sweep the grass outside with a fine mesh net (I use a small goldfish net from the pet store) to wrangle some tiny bugs.


----------



## Connor (Jan 7, 2018)

Teamonger said:


> Until you get fruit flies you can always try to sweep the grass outside with a fine mesh net (I use a small goldfish net from the pet store) to wrangle some tiny bugs.


Perfect idea! I used to do this last summer. Worked perfectly. You can also use a bucket. Problem now is there is snow lol


----------



## cwebster (Jan 8, 2018)

Got him moved into the deli cup. Got some melanogaster flies. But havent seen him eat any. Am keeping him T 73 to 74 F. Hope this s ok.Misted his container yesterday erday a tiny bit.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jan 13, 2018)

How's your little nymph doing? I raised my ghosts at room temperature and they did fine, but a little warmer wouldn't hurt, so 73-74 should be good.  As mentioned, they are more docile than Chinese mantids and choose the sit and wait approach to hunting.  So as long as the enclosure isn't too big, the fruit flies will eventually wander by and your ghost will grab one.


----------



## cwebster (Jan 14, 2018)

So far he seems to be doing ok. Room is about 72. He has eaten a few melanogaster and hydei. He is so different from the chinese mantises! Cute little guy.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jan 14, 2018)

Great!  I started with Chinese and got ghosts as my second species and they are definitely different.  Amazing to look at though.


----------



## cwebster (Jan 19, 2018)

The little ghost molted yesterday, successfully i think. He/she is adorable!


----------



## Jessie (Jan 22, 2018)

I got a new one yestersay.


----------



## cwebster (Jan 23, 2018)

Jessie, congrats!


----------

